# An RPG I can support a KS of...



## Treebore (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/507486226/transhuman-the-eclipse-phase-players-guide#

Been a big fan of this for several years now, after playing in an awesome 7 month long campaign. So I'm in on this one for the print and PDF.


----------



## Deepfire (Apr 24, 2013)

International Shipping kills every idea of supporting them.


----------



## GhostShip Blue (Apr 24, 2013)

Gah! Kickstarter, give me back my wallet! Every time I turn around, I've backed something that looks promising, and "Lo! and Behold!" there's something I already have an interest in that slipped past. Thanks for drawing my attention to this.

Eclipse Phase is another one that almost slipped under my radar. Missed Traveller 5 and backed something else at a ridiculous level without even knowing about Traveller - one of my friends pointed it out the day after it closed and helpfully said, "I thought you knew."

If you have not played EP, I cannot say strongly enough that I think you should check this game out.


----------



## Bagpuss (Apr 24, 2013)

Deepfire said:


> International Shipping kills every idea of supporting them.




$30? Are they shipping it with a brick?


----------



## GhostShip Blue (Apr 24, 2013)

I do a lot of international shipping for two book publishers (any Sherlockians out there?) and 2 1/2 pounds shipped to Germany from Indiana, just today was $27.85. A single DVD to England was $9.85. $30 international shipping won't actually cover their costs if the weight is over about 3 pounds. Less than that if they're paying the printer to do it. It seems like an unreasonable sum, but they're actually not being too bad. Oh, and when you go to USPS to rate it, the packages are NOT envelopes. Books are too thick and too rigid, they count as packages.


----------



## Deepfire (Apr 26, 2013)

What about media mail?


----------



## GhostShip Blue (Apr 26, 2013)

Media Mail isn't an option for international shipments. Why? I can't say. I could find out as a friend of mine is a Post Master if it's that important.


----------



## Bagpuss (Apr 26, 2013)

They should really look into print on demand options within various countries to fulfil orders.


----------



## GhostShip Blue (Apr 26, 2013)

Seems like a solid enough plan, although I wonder if that makes getting a traditional printer to do a run of "right, proper" books more expensive. I'm sure there's a point where there's enough demand to support a lot of options but that may be the point at which traditional print/distribute routes becomes a viable option too. Has anyone ever looked into PoD in depth? I have not, I know traditional printing and binding (and still feel that a real, sewn case bound book is the only real thing). I assume there's a set up fee for each title in addition to whatever fee the printer gets for each book. I'd be interested to hear from anyone who's worked on a PoD project how pricing/costing and profitability worked out.


----------

